# Lsu Wins!!!



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 25, 2014)

All I gotta say is Geaux Tigers! Good game rebels but say bye bye to 7-0


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey, just another football Saturday in the SEC....


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 25, 2014)

I was at the game and I won't be able to talk tomorrow. They were having to send subs in to tell plays because it was so loud. It was the best game I've ever been through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 26, 2014)

Take a couple aspirins and go watch the replay on SEC Network.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 26, 2014)

Someone wasn't happy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brown down (Oct 27, 2014)

I think this one really wasn't happy lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 27, 2014)

I saw that one also  We have a 2 weeks to practice for Alabama so hopefully we can pull something out of our butts and make them cry too!


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2014)

All jokes aside that is what is wrong with people. I am an lsu fan but when people start worshiping sports teams they don't have their priorities in order. I Started all through high school and could have at least went juco had I not chose the military but people have lost their minds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 27, 2014)

You talking about me or the crying people?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> You talking about me or the crying people?


I'm referring to the video but it applies to anyone who acts like the woman in said video. When we start wishing harm and death on other humans because they attend another school then people are crazy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2014)

And just for the record I am an lsu fan. Also I played and started every year of high school, played baseball in the summers until I was 36 still putting the catching equipment on playing all day. I've played with ex professionals and current pros. I've played with DI athletes so I fell like I qualify as being able to say sports has taken a turn for the worse. How many times do you read of someone gettin beat up after a game or some clown beating up their wife, driving drunk and killing someone or who knows what else and they get away free ( or a slap on the wrist) because we idolize them and look over their transfressions because we want to see them on the field. Sorry for my rant but That video just sent me over the edge. Prime example of how much "sports" is becoming people's God. I have been one of the 1000,000 thousands fans a a game so when I say this I have the right to. I had to get my head on straight.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2014)

What's she crying about?! I'm a Razorback fan...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2014)

DKMD said:


> What's she crying about?! I'm a Razorback fan...


Yeah you have a point. Lol but good td pass by the lineman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 27, 2014)

I am not going to lie, I laughed hysterically watching that video. people are so disconnected from life its kinda scary, but funny non the less..


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2014)

brown down said:


> I am not going to lie, I laughed hysterically watching that video. people are so disconnected from life its kinda scary, but funny non the less..


I laughed also because she is a blooming idiot. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2014)

I heard the audio clip of that out in my shop this morning. Now that I've seen it, I think it might be fake. A lot of them are just to try and go viral. It's pathetic either way lol. Why do people become so attached to a team? 

I'm DVRing the Cowboys tonight. Don't anyone call starting two hours before the game I'll be in fervent prayer in my prayer room where I have my Cowboy shrine . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 27, 2014)

I totally agree tony.


----------



## SENC (Oct 27, 2014)

Jerry's gonna throw a tantrum like that about the Skins after the game tonight. The best thing about how well the Boys have played so far this season is that it will make the inevitable crash even better.



Kevin said:


> I heard the audio clip of that out in my shop this morning. Now that I've seen it, I think it might be fake. A lot of them are just to try and go viral. It's pathetic either way lol. Why do people become so attached to a team?
> 
> I'm DVRing the Cowboys tonight. Don't anyone call starting two hours before the game I'll be in fervent prayer in my prayer room where I have my Cowboy shrine . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 27, 2014)

Would be nice to see LSU win out the rest of the year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 27, 2014)

Defiently!


Alan Sweet said:


> Would be nice to see LSU win out the rest of the year


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2014)

When Dallas loses @Kevin will never give us deals on fbe again. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> Jerry's gonna throw a tantrum like that about the Skins after the game tonight. The best thing about how well the Boys have played so far this season is that it will make the inevitable crash even better.



They might very well have a collapse but I don't thik it will be tonight. The skins suck bad. But, no matter how bad one team or the other might be, they always play each other hard so anything can happen. I remember one year the cowboys stank to high heaven and won like 2 games all year and they beat the skins and knocked them out of the playoffs. T'was a good year I hate me some Redskins.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Would be nice to see LSU win out the rest of the year



Searching for the disagree button...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Oct 27, 2014)

Texas boy coming home as a Skinny QB and Jerry feeling cocky... it is setting up to be one of those years. I hate how bad the Skins have been recently, but I'm ok if they only win 2 a year as long as those 2 are against the boys.



Kevin said:


> They might very well have a collapse but I don't thik it will be tonight. The skins suck bad. But, no matter how bad one team or the other might be, they always play each other hard so anything can happen. I remember one year the cowboys stank to high heaven and won like 2 games all year and they beat the skins and knocked them out of the playoffs. T'was a good year I hate me some Redskins.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 27, 2014)

The remaining portion of the SEC season is going to be a war. Auburn, Alabama, and Mississippi State in the top 4. Mississippi is in the top 10. Georgia and LSU are in the top 25. With Texas A&M seeking to be a spoiler. Kentucky played Mississippi well until the last quarter. Its going to interesting in the SEC West to see if they end up with 2 in the playoffs.

Mississippi will be out for in state bragging rights, and to spoil if they can, when they play Mississippi State.

I hope they check for weapons at the Iron Bowl between Alabama and Auburn this year.

The PAC-12 South is also having some great competition. They have 4 in the top 25. To make more interesting Arizona and Arizona State are one loss teams. Their instate match will be a blood bath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

